# spring~!



## Collin (Feb 24, 2009)

title saayyyyyyyyyyyyyysssssssssssssssss allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I'm very excited for Spring.  Tired of the snow


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

The snow is a *censored.4.0*. I time traveled to March, so I wouldn't have to deal with that crap.


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

snows cool an all, but it last for ever!  so im lookin forward to the sun


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I'm excited for spring! Something about the green grass really comforts me. =3


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 25, 2009)

I hate snow on AC. (;


----------



## Collin (Feb 25, 2009)

me 2


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 25, 2009)

I havent plugged in my Wii yet.  I cant wait to check out my snowless town tho!!!!


----------



## royman6 (Feb 26, 2009)

new fishes


----------



## Collin (Feb 26, 2009)

when i say DONT CLICK PRO OR CON I MEAN DONT!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY IS THERE 2 ANSWERS FOR PRO AND CON? YOUR NOT SUPOSED TO CHOSE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR SUPOSED TO CHOSE THE ANSWEERS UNDER THEM!!!!!!!!!!! (cough cough) 
thats all i need to say........


----------



## Mah (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah im stoked for it because i hate looking at the snow for so damn long...
and more bugs!!


----------



## bud (Feb 26, 2009)

yay spring!  but then winter was good too, but then I grew tired of seeing the snow all the time. but now it's spring! (well in the game at least) i hope i will be able to see a thunderstorm in the game


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 26, 2009)

Winter's my favorite season. However rain in Animal Crossing is much more scenic than the snow is.


----------



## Collin (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah rain is awesome and there wont be thunderstorms in spring only summer-early fall


----------



## StbAn (Feb 27, 2009)

it is awesome, I like it so much


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it cause the rain, the grass, and the sun (more balloons and kicks).


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

Spring has definitely sprung! =3


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 27, 2009)

u can get igloo items in ACCF too?! How? i thought it was only possible in AC: population growing...


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 1, 2009)

My town is full of mud.. though it looks like its dirt to me 

Yeah im ready for spring! I want at least something on my ground. ^.^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for "i like to catch bugs" "i like green" "i like the rain" and "i like spring"


----------



## Miranda (Mar 1, 2009)

I've not played the game in so long because I got so tired of the snow, so I'm exciting for spring and might actually start playing again!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 1, 2009)

Winter is my least favorite season in Animal Crossing, so yeah, I'm glad Spring is finally here!


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 1, 2009)

Of course I am, a change of scenery is always nice plus with new bugs and fish to catch I finally have something to do in CF again!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

i hate not having bugs to catch


----------



## Anna (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the rain <3


----------



## Collin (Mar 2, 2009)

i like it to. i got a new game cube town and luckly i got 3 ledges, triangles for grass, the concreat around the wishing well is not brocken and i cant wait for the rain in my new town.


----------

